# Rats - Scotland or various places in England



## mee

Having another try for these little one's as transport has kindly been offered so they can now be in either Dundee,carlisle,walsall,Birmingham,wolverhampton,North Lancaster,preston and Newcastle.
I will put individual pics of the rats in each group but the pics aint great as they dont wanna sit still for it! And please ignore if i get any colours or markings wrong i'm not great with them but will try my best.Also i understand some people prefer pairs/trios so groups can be split if needed.
It seems only 5 pics can be added to a post so will have to spread the pics over a few posts.

First group - males.
3 naked,1 husky roan,1russian blue hooded,1 himalayan.













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mee

Second group - males.
3 naked,1 russian blue,1 russian blue hood,1mink hood


----------



## mee

Third group - males.
1 himalayan,1 brown hood,1 husky roan,1 silver fawn


----------



## mee

Last group - females
4 naked,1 husky roan


----------



## mee

If anyone has any questions or wants more info just ask.
If anyone is interested in any of them,please let me know.


----------



## CLJ

Where in Scotland are you? We're in Alnwick, Northumberland, about a half hour drive from Berwick and 40mins from Coldstream. We're looking for a companion for our girl since loosing her sister this week... would you be prepared to split the girls so that we could take the roan? I know it sounds a bit mean but we're not sure about the hairless ones!


----------



## mee

CLJ said:


> Where in Scotland are you? We're in Alnwick, Northumberland, about a half hour drive from Berwick and 40mins from Coldstream. We're looking for a companion for our girl since loosing her sister this week... would you be prepared to split the girls so that we could take the roan? I know it sounds a bit mean but we're not sure about the hairless ones!


I am in Dundee,quite a bit away.An i get what you mean with the nakeds,they grow on you!
I am willing to split groups but would not let any go singly as if introductions did not work then they would be left on their own.


----------



## CLJ

That's fair enough... I'm guessing none of the boys are neutered?


----------



## mee

CLJ said:


> That's fair enough... I'm guessing none of the boys are neutered?


No,never really had a need to do it.


----------



## mee

Surely someone somewhere has time and space for some of these little one's,i really cant keep up with them for much longer..


----------



## Blue Moon

happy to take 2-3 male rats but i live in west london ealing which is very far from you


----------



## Blue Moon

the grouip of females how old are they?


----------



## Shrap

Oh my god I so want the group of females.


----------



## mee

the naked females were born 22/4/11 the furry was born 29/5/11.


----------



## vet-2-b

good luck finding them homes there all gourges i wish i could have a pair of nakeds as i love them  if you still have any in a month or so and can get them down to nottinghamshire then i would love to help you


----------



## mee

vet-2-b said:


> good luck finding them homes there all gourges i wish i could have a pair of nakeds as i love them  if you still have any in a month or so and can get them down to nottinghamshire then i would love to help you


The way its going i'm still gonna have ALL of them in a month or so! I've been trying to rehome them since they were about 8 weeks! It seems no one really wants them and i really cant keep up with them


----------



## vet-2-b

mee said:


> The way its going i'm still gonna have ALL of them in a month or so! I've been trying to rehome them since they were about 8 weeks! It seems no one really wants them and i really cant keep up with them


they really are gorgeous, i think its postion more than anything as i know someone who found it really hard to rehome there babies in wales but when they said they would transport to england there babies were adopted in no time  
i love the blues, himis and nakeds


----------



## mee

vet-2-b said:


> they really are gorgeous, i think its postion more than anything as i know someone who found it really hard to rehome there babies in wales but when they said they would transport to england there babies were adopted in no time
> i love the blues, himis and nakeds


Well people here were saying it was probably because I was in Scotland but even after being offered transport down south still none have been rehomed :nonod:


----------



## Shrap

Once all my money is backdated next month I'll take a group if you still have them x


----------



## vet-2-b

mee said:


> Well people here were saying it was probably because I was in Scotland but even after being offered transport down south still none have been rehomed :nonod:


that is weird than as there lovly, i might be able to take a naked or 2 after my exams as i love nakeds


----------



## hifibarry

Can you get transport to Newcastle?

I have 1 male about 9 months old (rescue), and have been looking for another one to keep him company but can't find one on its own.

How old are they, what is the smallest group of males you have at the minute?


----------



## mee

hifibarry said:


> Can you get transport to Newcastle?
> 
> I have 1 male about 9 months old (rescue), and have been looking for another one to keep him company but can't find one on its own.
> 
> How old are they, what is the smallest group of males you have at the minute?


The smallest group of males i have is 4 and i dont think they would do well with newbies,but can split another group.I think one group would prefer to be split so the 3 furries i think would be fine with new rats.They are about 8 months now.


----------



## hifibarry

It seems like i have to make 25 posts to be able to send a PM!


----------



## hifibarry

Which are the rats that could be split then?


----------



## hifibarry

And can you transport to Newcastle?


----------



## hifibarry

If not i could probably get to Glasgow or Edinburgh at some point.


----------



## hifibarry

Also, temperament etc. and what they are like.


----------



## shezzy

I'm gonna bump this up a little 
I got Locke and Hurley from this lovely lady and I have to say they are the best rats I've ever had haha always up for some cuddles, not a bad bone in their body and very healthy :001_wub: :001_wub:
I hope your having better luck now you have transport to England


----------



## hifibarry

My numbers here 0774 891 63 59 contact me.


----------



## hifibarry

Have you found homes for them or are any males still available?


----------



## mee

Hi,
Sorry for no replies i have managed to break another laptop!
All the rats raised here are totally tame and friendly,a couple of the older one's are a little nervy but there is no biters and all can be handled as you can see from the pics even the kids can handle them all.
Also now unsure about transport . . . . . 
An thanks shezzy for the reply about the little guys!


----------



## hifibarry

I can get to Edinburgh if that is any help?


----------



## hifibarry

I have left my phone no., you can email me [email protected].

I don't see what else I can do!

I have found this to be the case whenever trying to find a home for rescue rats, just ages to reply etc.

I am in Scotland next week, if I don't hear from you by then then I will look elsewhere.


----------

